# New Orc Models



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Wurrzag










Savage Orcs










Savage Orc Boyz










Savage Orc Great Shaman on War Boar










Orcs and Goblins Nasty Skulkers










Whirling Death (New Fanatics)










Orcs & Goblins Arachnarok Spider










New Rule Book/Codex










I see Orcs not only get new plastic kits a month ago, but a whole new set of models, including a kick ass Stegadon-esqe spider.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

THE SPIDER IS HUGE!!! 150MM X 100MM!!!:shok:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Damn I was looking forward to this release, and it is everything I hoped for!
I am going to love fielding units of 30 Savage orcs, and not to mention that Behemoth of a spider! It can carry a stone thrower as well!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Guys... start reading the News and Rumours section of the forum... this got covered hours ago.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Exactly the reason I posted it here. Because people don't. Thus they miss out and feel left out of discussion that arise. Plus, this forum subsection covers General stuff.... so discuss rules and stuff.

In terms of Wurrzag... I expect him to have a higher strength that most mages, 2-3 attacks and some boost to units around him.

Savage orcs, pretty much high strength, high attacks, low armor.

The spider I expect to also be high in S and T... but he has 8 legs.. so 8 attacks?  The lobber is a normal lobber I guess.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

I love those models, but the savage orcs are jut to expensive  10 for £18, no chance. Tat makes a unit of 30 £54! Bit much for me..


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

digging the new spider, oh and the shaman lord is cool too!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh boy, I'm gonna get one of those Spiders and convert it for my 'Nids!


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

DestroyerHive said:


> Oh boy, I'm gonna get one of those Spiders and convert it for my 'Nids!


Good point, that could totally be a Tyranofex


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

those are not new fanatics. Those are some old metal models that GW just realeased.
And I love the spider with teh new hard cover book.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. read the article... it even says that the fanatics are the classic (Ie metal0 ones.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Anybody else see that Night gobbos now come standered with spears and shelids for the same price in todays Whats new? Bigger hordes of gobbos=more fun.:biggrin:


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

For those who missed it... I have some stats of the spider for you:


"Arachnarok Spiders are utterly devastating on the battlefield. Not only do they fight with 8 Poisoned Attacks at Strength 5, but the eight Forest Goblins can also get stuck in from the howdah on its back... and then it can Thunderstomp! That alone is enough to break the back of most regiments, but when you consider that it also has 8 Wounds, Toughness 6 and a 4+ armour save, it has some serious staying power too. Being a (particularly large and gribbly) spider, it has a Movement of 7 and the Obstacle Strider, Forest Strider, Wall-crawler and Swiftstrider special rules, making it as fast as most heavy cavalry, but infinitely more deadly."


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

However chuck a couple of cannonballs at it and I bet it still drops as fast as Stegadons do. Maybe faster since it is ridiculously large.

Lovin the fact that Wurzag is back. He was so sorely missed although I am wondering what the new nasty skulkers are all about.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Goblin Hero + Talisman of Preservation with it as a Monstrous Mount? 8 T6 Wounds with a 4+/4++? Yeshpleash.


----------



## totally_original_name (Jul 6, 2010)

you know, i was going to collect an Empire army, but now....i think Orcs and Gobbos are the way to go now.


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Goblin Hero + Talisman of Preservation with it as a Monstrous Mount? 8 T6 Wounds with a 4+/4++? Yeshpleash.


I don't think the spider can benefit from the ward save of the rider as they aren't a combined unit.


----------

